# Спондилолиз



## Nmm (22 Авг 2008)

Требуется консультация. Мне 51 год, рост 157см, вес - 56кг, менопауза 3 года. В 2007 году после занятий по фитнесу развился плече-лопаточный периартрит, одновременно ощущала небольшие боли в шейном отделе позвоночника. Периартирит вылечила, а боли в шеи усилились - ощущение усталости в шее, невозможно выбрать положение, чтобы эта усталость прошла, из-за этого головные боли. МРТ показало: Костно-деструктивных изменений нет. Краниовертебральный переход без особенностей. Патологических МР-сигналов в спинном мозге не выявлено. Спинной мозг обычной формы и размеров, расположен симметрично в центре п/канала. Снижена высота диска С5-С6. Определяется дигдратация этого диска. В сегменте С5-С6: С5 смещен кзади на 1мм; парамедианная справа грыжа диска диска, пролабирует в п/канал на 2 мм; размер п/к на 2 мм; размер п/к 9 мм. На остальных уровнях диски в п/канал не пролабируют, размер п/к не менее 12 мм. В миелографическом режиме в сагиттальной плоскости определяется небольшой "дефект наполнения" по передней стенке дурального мешка, соответсвующий заднему пролапсу диска С5-С6.Занимаюсь на профилакторе Евминова, тренирую шею - положение улучшилось, но почему-то ощущаю боль и напряжение в районе самого верхнего шейного позвонка с правой стороны - при наклонах, особенно вправо, в МРТ об этом ничего нет.
В этом году появилась боль в пояснице (в нижней части) после определенных упражнений:при отведении таза назад, поднятии ног назад, в стороны и даже какое-то "костное похрустывание". Эта боль примерно такого же плана: как будто "устала поясница" и продолжается уже второй месяц, то усиливаясь, то почти проходит. Бывает, что даже ночью не проходит, не давая спать.
Сделала рентгенографию поясничного отдела: Костно-деструктивных, костно-травматических изменений, смещений тел позвонков не выявлено. Высота дисков сохранена. Сколиоз влево 1 ст. Спондилолиз S1.Прочитала о спондилолизе как врожденном (приобретенном) дефекте позвонка. Возможна ли ошибка рентгеновского снимка? И что мне теперь еще и с этим делать?Извините за столь длинное сообщение.
С уважением, Надежда


----------



## Nmm (1 Сен 2008)

Пожалуйста, разъясните, что такое спондилолиз, может ли он давать боль, его последствия?.
У меня начала болеть поясница. Сделала рентгенографию. Диагноз спондилолиз S1, остальное буд-то бы в норме.


----------

